# Big Cedar for Thanksgiving Week



## Hophop4 (Apr 4, 2007)

:whoopie: I just confirmed a 2 bedroom unit at Big Cedar for Thanksgiving Week.  Looking forward to making the trip to Branson this year.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome.  Did you get a Lodge or Cabin unit?


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 4, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Awesome.  Did you get a Lodge or Cabin unit?



It says 8/6, 2 king beds, 2 sofas.  Is that a Lodge w/lockout unit?
There's another 2 bedroom 6/6 available for following week. Got 
it thru RCI.

We stayed in a 1 bedroom 4/4 Lodge and loved it two years ago.

I just looked again at email confirmation and it says 
unit 2711 AB.

Do You know where that is?


----------



## Deer Path (Apr 4, 2007)

Hophop4 said:


> I just looked again at email confirmation and it says  unit 2711 AB.
> 
> Do You know where that is?



By looking on their website of the buildings it sounds like a lodge lockout unit.

Judy


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 4, 2007)

Deer Path said:


> By looking on their website of the buildings it sounds like a lodge lockout unit.
> 
> Judy



Where did you find the website with the buildings.  I don't see it.  I was wondering what lodge building it is in.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 4, 2007)

The resort map is on the owner's website at www.bluegreenonline.com.

I don't know if you can access it without being an owner.  I got it from my online account.  If you can't access it, you can get the resort telephone number and call to ask where your unit is located.

If you would like a copy, send me your email and I will forward you a .pdf file of the resort.


----------



## GrampyBill (Apr 4, 2007)

6/6 is a cabin and if you can get one it will be one of the best experiences of your life.

8/6 is a two bedroom lodge.  SUPER nice but won't hold a candle to the cabin.


----------



## JLB (Apr 4, 2007)

Book your Thanksgiving dinner early.  It is the best in the Branson area, and the first to fill up.  

It seems like I give that advice every year, including last.  We went to a movie in Springfield with our friends and then they decided to come down and stay with us.  That was a change of plans and we wound up eating at IHOP!


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 4, 2007)

JLB said:


> Book your Thanksgiving dinner early.  It is the best in the Branson area, and the first to fill up.
> 
> 
> Yes, I know.  Looking forward to getting together with you.  I missed it last year.  I was recouperating from back surgery.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Apr 5, 2007)

Non-members can access the bluegreen website online and see a map of the resorts.  Remember, when searching for Big Cedar, it is in Ridgedale, not Branson.  Here is a link to the resort on the Bluegreen website:  
Map of Big Cedar

To see the map, click on the link at the left side of the page.

The resort is awesome - we went there last week.


----------



## Deer Path (Apr 5, 2007)

We will have unit 2617A  4/4 1 bedroom. I am assuming it is in the Kings River Lodge because the number by that lodge is 2600.  The cabins near the wilderness club all are numbered from 2012 to 2043.  The other lodges there are Long Creek Lodge 2500, James River Lodge 2400, and Mill Creek Lodge 2700 and another will be Roaring River Lodge 2900.

I would love to be in a cabin.  RCI did tell me that they may change our unit depending on other factors...in case they need this one. I may call the resort and see if it is possible to change to a cabin.

Judy


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2007)

I haven't noticed anyone talking about the 3-bedroom cabins.  I wonder why that is?


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 5, 2007)

JLB said:


> I haven't noticed anyone talking about the 3-bedroom cabins.  I wonder why that is?



Not available, haven't seen any 3-bedrooms!! Guess I was lucky to get the 2-bedroom.  Most of the time I see 1-bedrooms or Studios.


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2007)

I was by there Monday and there is road construction on 65.  It really be really nice when it is done.  It will be four lane divided, limited access, from north of Springfield to the AR line, including to 86, the highway you take to get to the road that takes you to BC.

The construction will not affect _normal_ people, ones who only know that way to BC.  To the _abnormal_ people, some roads are closed, like from 65 to Top of the Rock (which is still closed) and from 65 to Red Bud Cove and Paradise Point, the road on the north side of the Top of the Rock.

The 86 HWY bridge project is finished, so getting to the Margaritaville Dock is easier now.

There is only one exit in Hollister now, but if you know the way you can get to the Landing quicker through Hollister and across the Tanyecomo bridge to downtown Branson.  Holiday Hills folks know what I'm saying.


----------



## libraria99 (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats on snagging Big Cedar!  We won't be in Branson at Thanksgiving time this year.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 5, 2007)

JLB said:


> I haven't noticed anyone talking about the 3-bedroom cabins.  I wonder why that is?




Probably because there are only 3 of them available.

They do exist.  Here's the proof:  Pictures of Big Cedar 3-bedroom cabin


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2007)

I guess you're right, and need to post pictures, since me saying they are there is probably not admissable in court.   



BocaBum99 said:


> Probably because there are only 3 of them available.
> 
> They do exist.  Here's the proof:  Pictures of Big Cedar 3-bedroom cabin


----------



## djkrolow (Apr 7, 2007)

*3 BDRM Cabin at Big Cedar*

My family and the in-laws will be spending the second week in July (6-13)at the Wilderness at Big Cedar.  Suppose to be a 3 bedroom cabin.  My wife and I are Bluegreen owners so I hope we are treated well.  Never been there before and am looking forward to it.  Need lots of ideas to entertain people from ages 4 - 74.  Can't wait to go!:whoopie:


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2007)

And now someone is, actually trading into one in JULY!  Wow!

There'll be plenty to do.



JLB said:


> I haven't noticed anyone talking about the 3-bedroom cabins.  I wonder why that is?


----------

